
Geometry skills are innate, Amazon tribe study suggests - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13469925?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
allard
à la Plato's Meno?

------
rryan
Cnoöns?

